# Why cant I post pics anymore???



## ribwizzard (Aug 7, 2012)

Would like to share pics of my build, they were posting just fine before but now they will not. Did something change?


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 7, 2012)

Nothing changed that I know of. 

I moved your thread to the "Forum Related Issues" forum, I think you will get better responses to it.

You might want to try re-booting your computer just to make sure the problem isn't on your end. I will notify the Admins so maybe they can work with you on this.

Let us know if it gets fixed.


----------



## ribwizzard (Aug 8, 2012)

i am able to put the pics into my profile bin, but can not upload them onto threads


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 8, 2012)

Try again and let me know


----------



## ribwizzard (Aug 8, 2012)

Just let it try to upload for 2o minutes, did not go


----------



## ribwizzard (Aug 15, 2012)

I still am not able to upload pics what ever I do. I see comments from other psters who have the same problem, they never upload


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 15, 2012)

Have you tried to use a hosting service like Photobucket and then post the link to the pic(s)?
That has to work.

~Martin


----------



## ribwizzard (Aug 15, 2012)

I dont know how to do that, the only option it gives me in the upload window is to pull it from my computer.??/


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 15, 2012)

The easiest way to do it is to upload your pic to tinypic.com and then paste the code "IMG Code for Forums & Message Boards" here in a post.

http://tinypic.com/

~Martin


----------

